# Halloween Night



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2007)

*OK guys and gals i was thinking today and wouldn't it be cool if we could all watch a movie together on Halloween? Being that it's gonna be Halloween we could all watch Halloween together. *

*So here is the question. How many of you own Halloween on DVD or VHS? Even if you don't own it you could always rent it. I figure we could all toss it in at 8:00 PM and have a discussion while  smoking some of are finest.  *

*Whats everyone think? *


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

I cant tell my girlfriend that I have to watch the movie with the guys on the forum or she'll freak. She already bitches because I spend too much time on here.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2007)

Depedns if house of a thousand is on IFC again bro 
Don't get me wrong Jamie Lee could scream great. But can't pass up Rob on a halloween night


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2007)

Something for the both of you. Halloween by Rob Zombie.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 25, 2007)

Too much good live music for one night... I'm going to tons of places within a 100 mile radius.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2007)

*Sorry BBP but i didn't care for the remake.   I'll stick with the original. :aok: *


			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Something for the both of you. Halloween by Rob Zombie.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 25, 2007)

Halloweens a classic .... Michel Myers still gives me nightmares

Think I'll watch one of the Evil Dead trilogy though, Army of Darkness perhaps


----------



## upinarms (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll never in a thousand years be scared of Micheal Myers , Mike Myers maybe a little. The movies that scare me are creature features like The Fly or one I've seen recently Slither. If you guys haven't seen it check that Slither out!!! Creepy!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll be out hoarding candy with the kids.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lets get something we can all rent or already have!
A classic.............

????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2007)

*Not sure Oscar seems like everyone is doing something on Halloween or don't wanna watch a movie with us.   We have just about every Horror movie you can think of on DVD so you name one.  *


			
				Oscar said:
			
		

> Lets get something we can all rent or already have!
> A classic.............
> 
> ????


----------



## Oscar (Oct 26, 2007)

It's just you and I, I guess!

Did you tell everyone we have free* POTcorn* courtesy of *MP*?

You name the movie and I'll go rent it.
If only we had someone to get the lights!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2007)

*Well let's see what happens over the next day or so and will pick one out.   Who knows maybe we can get a few more to join us and if not then it's me and you. :hubba:  I tend to get frisky when the lights are out.  *


			
				Oscar said:
			
		

> It's just you and I, I guess!
> 
> Did you tell everyone we have free* POTcorn* courtesy of *MP*?
> 
> ...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 26, 2007)

> It's just you and I, I guess!


And TBG's knives, of course !


----------



## Oscar (Oct 26, 2007)

Someone say Friskie?


----------



## rasta (Oct 26, 2007)

i cant watch movies like that ,,,,i have highmares,,,,if all gos well maybe we could do a stoner movie like heavy metal,,,animal house,,,,fast times at ridgemont high ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2007)

*Come on rasta it will be fun. Oscar will hold your hand.   You can sit down and watch it with us and Lady rasta.  *


			
				rasta said:
			
		

> i cant watch movies like that ,,,,i have highmares,,,,if all gos well maybe we could do a stoner movie like heavy metal,,,animal house,,,,fast times at ridgemont high ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## choking_victim (Oct 26, 2007)

anyone gonna hold my hand....?


----------



## Artfan (Oct 26, 2007)

Ha Ha Ha you big babies lmao if I wasn't taking my grandkids out trick or treating I would join in. I have yet to see a horror film that scares me. Working on my pumpkin though, can't wait to see all of yours, 
Peace Artfan


----------



## tom-tom (Oct 26, 2007)

i got the movie its on fright fest on demand on my charter cable,so i might be in i dont have no kids execpt for my girls, lol so ill prolly be hear to watch it might be cool brothers grunt..


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 26, 2007)

Theres nothing better than a zombie horror on halloween night
That scene in dawn of the dead with all the zombies in the mall with the mall music in the background and they are all walking around bumping into things and each other..... classic!


----------



## rasta (Oct 26, 2007)

alright ill try but yall better sit close !!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2007)

*Will be right there with ya till the end rasta.  *


			
				rasta said:
			
		

> alright ill try but yall better sit close !!!!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 26, 2007)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Theres nothing better than a zombie horror on halloween night
> That scene in dawn of the dead with all the zombies in the mall with the mall music in the background and they are all walking around bumping into things and each other..... classic!



My favorite part in the new Dawn of the Dead was when the redneck dude was in the elevator after tearing through the tunnels barely alive and says "I always liked this song".


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 26, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Not sure Oscar seems like everyone is doing something on Halloween or don't wanna watch a movie with us.  We have just about every Horror movie you can think of on DVD so you name one.  *


 
The first "Friday the 13th" movie. That series of flics really scared me. Something about having someone screwin with you in a dream seems to scare the hell outta me!

Me, Bammers and The Dink will join you!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2007)

*Stoney Bud i think your talking about Nightmare On Elm Street with Freddy Kreuger.   He is the dream master.  *


			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The first "Friday the 13th" movie. That series of flics really scared me. Something about having someone screwin with you in a dream seems to scare the hell outta me!
> 
> Me, Bammers and The Dink will join you!


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 26, 2007)

*'Sup guys :ciao: I am trying to get my gf to sit with me and watch scary movies evrynight until halloween..Getting her to watch a horror flick is like having our kids sit quietly for a drive to the country hehehe not easily done.. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 26, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Stoney Bud i think your talking about Nightmare On Elm Street with Freddy Kreuger.  He is the dream master.  *


 
Yeah! That's the one! Man, that movie scares that crap outta me!

If you're not safe in a dream....


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 26, 2007)

"SAW"



i think the realistic horrors are much scarier......


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 26, 2007)

Watching Halloween 5 right now my ten year old loves his movies that's all hes been talking about this month lol.
Hey TBG would love to hang out with yous but have to take the kids out first then when where done i usually take them up to my moms house to show her there costumes and they kids raid the rest of her candy lol 
But when we get back we always put it on scary flicks so i will just join yous a little late OK have a great halloween every one peace


----------



## Oscar (Oct 26, 2007)

The word is spreading about the FREE *PotCorn*!

_I've never watched a cyber movie with a bunch of stoners before, especially on Halloween!_


----------



## Oscar (Oct 27, 2007)

*Any ideas yet?*
We could watch re-runs of Hogans Heros! :yay:  
Or maybe Captain Kirk when he meets the Borg? :giggle:


So long as weze all cozy and on the same page.......the movie won't matter. 
I'm wondering wether I should use my canna butter recipe on the *PotCorn*?


​​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2007)

*OK how about we choose from the following:*

*Nightmare On Elm Street*

*Halloween "Original"*

*Friday The 13th*

*Texas Chainsaw Massacre "Original"*

*Dawn Of The Dead "Original"*

*Evil Dead*

*Ok there is a nice short list we can choose from.  *


----------



## CaptainViper (Oct 28, 2007)

Sweet, I Looooove Horror Flicks.  Mom Use To Take Me When I Was Little...Warped My Little Mind.   Thanks Mom! Hey TBG! Evil Dead is Allright, Evil Dead 2 : Dead Before Dawn, Is Better, Works Better As An Leader to "Army of Darkness". If You Liked "Bruce" In Evil Dead, Check Him Out In "Bubba-Ho-Tep", A True "Twisted" Movie.  A Couple of Other "Recomended" Titles; Dee Snyder's "Strangeland", His "Captain Howdy"-Persona is Truely "True to Our Times", Very,Very Twisted. How About "Shawn of The Dead" For A Little Humor with Our Horror? "Fright Night" An Oldie but Goodie. Let's See, How About "Eight Legged Freaks".  Personally, The One That Freaked-Me Out The Most When I Was Little, "The Creeping Hand", About A Guy Who's Killed, And His Disenbodied Hand Seeks Revenge. Oh, Also "Idle Hands" W/ Seth Green, A Stoner Horror Flick! Check It Out! I Could Go On All Night, But.... I'll Check Back Tomorow. Don't Want to "Tick"-Off LadyViper, I'll Have My Own "Horror's" To Deal With!  CaptainViper.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2007)

*I here ya CV. :aok: There isn't a horror movie we haven't seen mang. We would watch them with our mom on Friday or Saturday nights.   I just wanted to toss a few of the good classics to choose from. Didn't wanna make the list long ya know.  *


----------



## Oscar (Oct 28, 2007)

*I vote for Elm Street.*


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha I just got Halloween on dvd for free with the sunday paper! how cool is that!


----------



## Oscar (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm taking note of those movies TBG posted and gonna go get it today!
I'll first look for Halloween then Elm Street.........


----------



## Oscar (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got *Halloween Resurection*, Zodiac Killer and Manson Family..............?

Is the Halloween Resurection a go?
'cause I still don't mind looking for more!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2007)

*OK how about we go with either Halloween or Nightmare On Elm Street? *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2007)

*Well tomorrow is Halloween and i'm gonna watch a movie. It's a toss between the following two:*

*Halloween "Original"*

*Nightmare On Elm Street*

*I'm going with Halloween.  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 30, 2007)

I looked at my guide, so I went to blockbuster last night.
For the kid n I:
1. Dawn of the Dead (new one)
2. Resident Evil 1
He loves zombie flicks
He seen Dawn already but not resident....so not sure if this 5 yr. old will get too freaked out. I'll be ready to pop that one out and put in something less suspensful.
Only kid I ever known to laugh during a gory movie and not cry. I am picky though what he gets to watch. He just loves zombie movies, more than cartoons. LOL
He hates suspense stuff like "silent hill" he likes the "blast your way outa hell" movies 

For Dad after the youngin goes to bed:
1. Devil's rejects (watched house of thousand other night)
2. NightBreed (clive barker) funny yet entertaining flick with good make-up artists.
3. One of my personal favorites "13 ghosts" with the dude from Monk.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 31, 2007)

What time your time and my time are we getting out the PotCorn?

Freddy awaits.........


----------



## Oscar (Nov 1, 2007)

Freddy fell asleep..............
*Raincheck???*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2007)

*TBG ended up going out on the town with friends.  *


----------



## Oscar (Nov 1, 2007)

_Details......of the excursion!_


----------



## Oscar (Nov 1, 2007)

Was it a 'Biting Fest'?

_Iza still holding you to the *cyber movie*!_


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 1, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *TBG ended up going out on the town with friends.  *


Well i hope you had a great time what did ya go out to do? Were you Trick a Treating  if you dressed up lets see some pics lol anyways i had a great time with the kids they were a little beat when we got home but they were happy with all the candy they got all of them filled a pillow case each  Here are some pics of our night Hope everyone had a great night peace


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2007)

Haha Sticky, too funny.

Here's a pic of the prison break out.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 1, 2007)

lol to funny dont you just love Halloween love the pic didn't see the dog running along with them you leave her or him home lol thought i would of saw the dog dressed up too  Did they get alot of candy:hubba:  Mine wanted to quit early but then they saw how big there bags were getting and then they were running to the house's


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2007)

The dog was standing with me on the sidewalk.  We didn't want her to get too close to anyones door incase they had dogs.. .


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 1, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> The dog was standing with me on the sidewalk. We didn't want her to get too close to anyones door incase they had dogs.. .


AW he didnt get to trick a treat


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> AW he didnt get to trick a treat


 
*She!  *

*And no...her tummy gets upset too easily.   *


----------

